
TheFunded Founder Institute tries to tempt investors with a new financing model - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/06/02/thefunded-founder-institute-tries-to-tempt-investors-with-a-new-financing-model/
======
satyajit
Great ... I am in the program and enjoy it immensely.

